# Water leak upper console



## atlasowner (Aug 17, 2018)

After a heavy rain, water was dripping from the upper console. The dealer's mechanic indicated that the cap at the bottom of the sunroof drain was not opening as it is supposed to. He said it was too tight essentially. He somehow loosened it and so far the problem has not reoccurred. 

As an aside, the dealer's service writer initially blamed it on debris buildup in the sunroof drain hose and did not want to acknowledge the defect in the cap even after the mechanic stated it was not debris related. After a conversation with the mechanic that actually worked on the car, it was clear that was not an issue with debris buildup.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

atlasowner said:


> After a heavy rain, water was dripping from the upper console. The dealer's mechanic indicated that the cap at the bottom of the sunroof drain was not opening as it is supposed to. He said it was too tight essentially. He somehow loosened it and so far the problem has not reoccurred.
> 
> As an aside, the dealer's service writer initially blamed it on debris buildup in the sunroof drain hose and did not want to acknowledge the defect in the cap even after the mechanic stated it was not debris related. After a conversation with the mechanic that actually worked on the car, it was clear that was not an issue with debris buildup.


It's a known issue (blocked drain) that there is a service campaign on.


----------



## dana_vw (Jul 17, 2018)

It seems as if there should be a recall for this. I had the same problem with my Atlas purchased in June. The dealership replaced the carpet due to water damage. It took almost 4 weeks for these repairs. They had already prepped the Atlas for new carpet (removed old carpet/padding, console and 2 rows of seats), then let me know it would take 2-3 weeks for the new carpet/padding to come in.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

dana_vw said:


> It seems as if there should be a recall for this. I had the same problem with my Atlas purchased in June. The dealership replaced the carpet due to water damage. It took almost 4 weeks for these repairs. They had already prepped the Atlas for new carpet (removed old carpet/padding, console and 2 rows of seats), then let me know it would take 2-3 weeks for the new carpet/padding to come in.


Understand the frustration, however, it's already handled as a service campaign which they catch based on the VIN when you come in for service. It likely doesn't impact that many folks at the end of the day so they don't treat it like a safety issue which is really what a "recall" is for.


----------



## bug-me (Aug 17, 2018)

Oh no!
Please let this be a rare problem. I am actually in the process of buying an Atlas. We had a VW buy back of a 2016 Sport Wagon for a leaking roof, then thinking it couldn't possibly happen again, bought a 2017 alltrack that is now being bought back for the same problem. Both cars were "repaired" three times each. I have been trying to decide between the Atlas and the Subaru Ascent, and picked the Atlas finally. I have had 7 VW's, and never a problem until this leak in the GSW. I even searched for "leaking pano roof in Atlas", and couldn't find anything. Is there any way to get an honest answer about how wide spread this problem is? I loved the Alltrack. I'm sick about having to return it.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

bug-me said:


> Oh no!
> Please let this be a rare problem. I am actually in the process of buying an Atlas. We had a VW buy back of a 2016 Sport Wagon for a leaking roof, then thinking it couldn't possibly happen again, bought a 2017 alltrack that is now being bought back for the same problem. Both cars were "repaired" three times each. I have been trying to decide between the Atlas and the Subaru Ascent, and picked the Atlas finally. I have had 7 VW's, and never a problem until this leak in the GSW. I even searched for "leaking pano roof in Atlas", and couldn't find anything. Is there any way to get an honest answer about how wide spread this problem is? I loved the Alltrack. I'm sick about having to return it.


good choice

https://www.yahoo.com/news/subaru-ascent-owners-cars-recall-182300488.html


----------



## atlasowner (Aug 17, 2018)

I contacted VW and they listed two service campaigns for my VIN: 1) the 69V7 is a software update 2) 01C7 labeling error. Could it be a regional service campaign? I'm on the East Coast.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

atlasowner said:


> ..... Could it be a regional service campaign?....


Any campaign would apply to the entire country.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

atlasowner said:


> I contacted VW and they listed two service campaigns for my VIN: 1) the 69V7 is a software update 2) 01C7 labeling error. Could it be a regional service campaign? I'm on the East Coast.


You VIN/build date just doesn't ping it for that then.


----------



## PvilleStang (Aug 6, 2018)

What's the Labeling Recall, exactly? Wrong oil specs under the hood?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Has to do with emissions.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## atlasowner (Aug 17, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> Has to do with emissions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I got a letter in the mail regarding the 01C7 recall. Vehicle Emissions Control Information (VECI) Label Certain 2018 Model Year Atlas. An incorrect VECI label was installed during vehicle production.......This issue does not impact vehicle tailpipe emissions.


----------



## PvilleStang (Aug 6, 2018)

We finally got our letter in the mail over the weekend. Wife was not pleased when she saw the letter and "EMISSIONS" written on it.


----------

